# Golf mk1/2 Audi v8?



## leem (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi Guys- Anyone trying this?


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

It takes stretching the engine bay beyond its OE constraints for the Audi I-5, the V8s are going to take substantial modifications.
Closest I've seen was a guy putting on in the bed of a Caddy.


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Golf mk1/2 Audi v8? (leem)*

ive seen something like it in a corrado and there is one 32V in the UK http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2254445


----------



## leem (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*

Thanks for that--but when you think that the vr6 is a fairly straight installation-- the v8 will fit size wise and will not need alot of mounting.
The v8 is about 20 kg heavier than the vr6. As far as I can see its very do-able. My only concern is the weight along way out from the front wheels-- Appreciate any comments


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (leem)*

thick ass springs


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (leem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leem* »_when you think that the vr6 is a fairly straight installation-- the v8 will fit size wise and will not need alot of mounting.

You really need to look into this more, your reasoning is not sound.
Do not compare a VR6 swap into a Mk1/2 chassis to the V8 swap, to compare the V8 swap to another motor swap you'd want to look at the I-5 10/20v motors or the V6 found in the longitudinal cars (Audi 90/100/A4/etc or Passat B5).


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I already responded with a pic in your previous thread http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=4272936








It is a VAST amount of work to do this. You really need to do a lot more investigation of how the different VAG drivetrains work before making comments like 'As far as I can see its very do-able.' 
Since I'm feeling a bit more clicky tonight...
Start here: http://www.s2forum.com/forum/s...19402
Then here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2821397
The Rallye V8 was being made by a professional tuner, yet was never finished








Then here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3454903
Another aborted attempt to get Quattro in to an A-type chassis









There's a big long list of good reasons why you don't see many Golfs & Jettas with Audi drivetrains. Some of us are stubborn and devious, and ignore all sensible reasoning and make them anyway. Everyone else just buys a VRT











_Modified by MikkiJayne at 11:55 AM 3/2/2009_


----------



## leem (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*

Thanks for all that guys---
Why I say it is simple is that I wish to install the v8 east west using a 02J golf box- driving front wheels only.
As A matter of interest I have already daily drive a vw Polo with a 1.8t using this arrangment.
As you may know there is even less room in a polo than a Golf.
The engine has 170hp at the wheels and very nice flat touque .
Most driving is done in 5th.
But as I said in my previouse posts that the v8 will fit in the polo without mjor surgery.
The guy who put the northstar v8 into the mk2 golf made a nice job but my concern is the motor just too heavy .
My point that the vr6 is about 140-150 kg and the Audi v8 is about 170-180 ---Is this going to make a major difference.
Of course the battery goes in the rear and any thing that has weight is lightened.
As you see I'm not totally convinced of anything.
Anyway --appreciate your comments


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

The engine bay is not near wide enough to mount the V8 transverse as you desire.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (leem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leem* »_
Why I say it is simple is that I wish to install the v8 east west using a 02J golf box- driving front wheels only.
<snip>
But as I said in my previouse posts that the v8 will fit in the polo without mjor surgery.
<snip>
Anyway --appreciate your comments

You are deluding yourself I'm afraid. There is a; not a hope in hell that the V8 will fit in a Golf or Polo without major surgery, and b; not a hope in hell that it will go transversely on an 02J at all, ever. It is far too big in every dimension for this to work, and the engine bay is too small and the wrong shape. 
There are several fundamental design features on the Audi V8 that will prevent it from ever being used transversely. People have explored this before, and failed. It just won't work without major re-engineering of the motor, at which point you might as well just go and buy a Northstar.
The Northstar is a bit smaller than the Audi motor, and is designed for a FWD application, but that mk2 still needed a substantial amount of fabrication and major surgery.
The Audi V8 is much heavier than 170Kg btw - try 215! Thats as much as the VR6 plus 02A transmission just for the motor on its own. Welcome to understeer hell!
Honestly, you are barking up the wrong tree here. You will have more success herding cats

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (leem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leem* »_Thanks for all that guys---
Why I say it is simple is that I wish to install the v8 east west using a 02J golf box- driving front wheels only.

Like understeer huh?

_Quote, originally posted by *leem* »_As A matter of interest I have already daily drive a vw Polo with a 1.8t using this arrangement.

And your 1.8t has the potential to make as much power and torque as a V8 and not understeer anywhere near as much, and be economical when you want it, and fit the engine bay

_Quote, originally posted by *leem* »_As you may know there is even less room in a polo than a Golf.

Yup, but that doesn't mean a V8's gonna fit in a Golf transverse

_Quote, originally posted by *leem* »_The engine has 170hp at the wheels and very nice flat touque .

yup, so why the need for a V8?

_Quote, originally posted by *leem* »_Most driving is done in 5th.

You've got to get up to speed for 5th , and that's invariably going to need you to drive around corners. 


_Quote, originally posted by *leem* »_But as I said in my previous posts that the v8 will fit in the polo without mjor surgery.

Umm no, no it won't, check my username, I have experience here.......

_Quote, originally posted by *leem* »_The guy who put the northstar v8 into the mk2 golf made a nice job but my concern is the motor just too heavy .

Yup, it is if you want it to handle well

_Quote, originally posted by *leem* »_My point that the vr6 is about 140-150 kg and the Audi v8 is about 170-180 ---Is this going to make a major difference.


It's heavier, it's going to screw up the handling big time, that's if it would fit, which it won't without ludicrous amounts of engineering and surgery

_Quote, originally posted by *leem* »_Of course the battery goes in the rear and any thing that has weight is lightened.

you'll need about 4 cubic feet of concrete if you want any handling balance.....

_Quote, originally posted by *leem* »_As you see I'm not totally convinced of anything.

Good, that's the first sensible thing you've said in this thread

_Quote, originally posted by *leem* »_Anyway --appreciate your comments

Good thing really


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You need one of these instead of the Audi lump:








Thats designed to work transversely, albeit with Haldex AWD. I'm sure that would fit on an 02M and just drop right in there


----------

